# Titan XD with XLS?



## plowguy43

Just tossing the idea around in my head. I'm strongly considering an XD (Have been since they came out) and they finally have support from bbn plow manufacturers. So I believe the fgrvw is 4900lbs which is low for an xls but guys have been tossing xls/V plows on the older 99-10 2500HDs GM trucks forever and they are also rated at 4800/4900lbs. So here I an thinking of giving this a go. Anyone have any opinions or actually have the truck and currently plowing with it? Hows it handle the weight?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Let us know how it works...cuz I wouldn't.


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## plowguy43

Well I know it's not ideal, but comparing the two you'd think its plausible. Everyone runs too heavy of a plow on the older HDs, some until the frame breaks lol.


----------



## cwren2472

plowguy43 said:


> Just tossing the idea around in my head. I'm strongly considering an XD (Have been since they came out) and they finally have support from bbn plow manufacturers. So I believe the fgrvw is 4900lbs which is low for an xls but guys have been tossing xls/V plows on the older 99-10 2500HDs GM trucks forever and they are also rated at 4800/4900lbs. So here I an thinking of giving this a go. Anyone have any opinions or actually have the truck and currently plowing with it? Hows it handle the weight?


Keep in mind, the front GVWR does not tell you how much weight you can ADD, just the total you can have on there. If the Nissan is heavier in the front end from stock, then it's not the same situation

For giggles, I ran a best case scenario with a 2010 2500hd, gas, regular cab, 4800lb. Fisher recommends every possible option up to the 10 HC. For the same best case on the XD, it's only a 9hd or 7.5 xv2. That's a huge difference


----------



## Devxd

I’m running a snowdogg stainless VXF 95 on my 16 platinum reserve titan xd with the Cummins and she handles it just fine I handle bigger commercial lots, been going all season with no issues the truck pushes like a tank


----------



## Kvston

Haven’t run those trucks but I would suspect some of the difference in what a truck can run is based off of wheelbase and width of the truck. Suspension design plays a role, weight available behind the front axle, frame stiffness, etc etc.

My opinion is to run a smaller blade/lighter plow and stay within the engineers guidelines. A extreme v 8.5 with wings is a couple hundred pounds lighter than the xls


----------



## BigT80

Devxd said:


> I'm running a snowdogg stainless VXF 95 on my 16 platinum reserve titan xd with the Cummins and she handles it just fine I handle bigger commercial lots, been going all season with no issues the truck pushes like a tank


That's awesome I'm in the works of having the 7 1/2 foot V plow put on mine but they're running into wiring issues with the headlights did you run into any of these problems and if so what did you do to remedy it


----------



## BigT80

BigT80 said:


> That's awesome I'm in the works of having the 7 1/2 foot V plow put on mine but they're running into wiring issues with the headlights did you run into any of these problems and if so what did you do to remedy it


Did you have to order some special wiring harness because I can't seem to find one for that truck or they can't seem to find one that will work for it


----------



## Devxd

BigT80 said:


> Did you have to order some special wiring harness because I can't seem to find one for that truck or they can't seem to find one that will work for it


Snow dogg has a wiring harness for a gas Titan but it's not right, I had to splice into my trucks headllights to steal power, it was a royal pain in the ass, since getting a headlight out is a chore I pulle the inner fender and unplugged the headlight harness then found the wires I needed to splice into. I ran the plow lights off the fog lights so my low beams stay on while the plow is hooked up when the blade is down and ur pushing it gives you way more light


----------



## Devxd

BigT80 said:


> Did you have to order some special wiring harness because I can't seem to find one for that truck or they can't seem to find one that will work for it


----------



## BigT80

Devxd said:


> Snow dogg has a wiring harness for a gas Titan but it's not right, I had to splice into my trucks headllights to steal power, it was a royal pain in the ass, since getting a headlight out is a chore I pulle the inner fender and unplugged the headlight harness then found the wires I needed to splice into. I ran the plow lights off the fog lights so my low beams stay on while the plow is hooked up when the blade is down and ur pushing it gives you way more light


OK thank you for all your help. I did notice all on the snow dog website that they have a universal headlight kit I don't know if that would work I would think they would know how to figure this out


----------



## BigT80

Devxd said:


> View attachment 208675


That's a beautiful looking rig I'm sure it pushes snow like a champ. I'm shocked that I can handle that big of a plow


----------



## Devxd

BigT80 said:


> OK thank you for all your help. I did notice all on the snow dog website that they have a universal headlight kit I don't know if that would work I would think they would know how to figure this out


Yea they make a harness for the Titan XD with LED headlights but when I got it the plugs didn't match up I called them to see if it was wrong but they had no idea I'm guessing the harness is for non LED versions but regardless it was pretty simple to just cut it apart and make my own hardest part was accessing the trucks harness If you take the time to remove the trucks headlights it would make ur life wayy easier but it can be done


----------



## Devxd

BigT80 said:


> That's a beautiful looking rig I'm sure it pushes snow like a champ. I'm shocked that I can handle that big of a plow


It's heavy on the front, I run 700lbs of ballast in the box since I have air bags but this is the second year plowing with it I live 35 minutes down the highway from my closest site So I put a lot of road miles on with the blade on, 185 000 km on the truck still has complete original front end, had the truck at the dealership last month to have it checked over still no play or enough wear on anything to change I have a CV axle starting to make a little noise now but that's it, I tow my trailer with the blade on, u have to keep it at 95-100kmh on the highway or she gets hot the blade blocks too much air flow to the rad, with just the blade on tho the truck sits at normal temps no mater how u drive it


----------



## BigT80

Devxd said:


> Yea they make a harness for the Titan XD with LED headlights but when I got it the plugs didn't match up I called them to see if it was wrong but they had no idea I'm guessing the harness is for non LED versions but regardless it was pretty simple to just cut it apart and make my own hardest part was accessing the trucks harness If you take the time to remove the trucks headlights it would make ur life wayy easier but it can be done


Thank you for all the help my friend I really appreciate it


----------



## SeacoastNHplowguy

Devxd said:


> I'm running a snowdogg stainless VXF 95 on my 16 platinum reserve titan xd with the Cummins and she handles it just fine I handle bigger commercial lots, been going all season with no issues the truck pushes like a tank


Same, but Im running the Fisher v, An salter on the back, 3 in lift on the front shocks, I take off after White **** stops falling. Running 350 ballast in rear on axle, and 300 on rear on my Spreader. (when Full) An my Titan has held up nicely. I hit a pretty big dip last year, and though for sure my frame was done. Got it up on the lift, An she held no damage at all. Only issues I had was how low the front end sat.. But the lift fixed that. Im going into season 3 this year.


----------



## SeacoastNHplowguy

Devxd said:


> It's heavy on the front, I run 700lbs of ballast in the box since I have air bags but this is the second year plowing with it I live 35 minutes down the highway from my closest site So I put a lot of road miles on with the blade on, 185 000 km on the truck still has complete original front end, had the truck at the dealership last month to have it checked over still no play or enough wear on anything to change I have a CV axle starting to make a little noise now but that's it, I tow my trailer with the blade on, u have to keep it at 95-100kmh on the highway or she gets hot the blade blocks too much air flow to the rad, with just the blade on tho the truck sits at normal temps no mater how u drive it


I had the same issue with the plow blocking my ram air and motor heating up, but I bought the air wings, ( I cant recall exact name, they sit on the top of the blade and push the air from going over the cab and into the trucks engine compartment). No issue any longer, At 70mph she sits at normal. If you need me to find you what im talking about.. lmk and ill post the exact name.


----------



## Devxd

SeacoastNHplowguy said:


> I had the same issue with the plow blocking my ram air and motor heating up, but I bought the air wings, ( I cant recall exact name, they sit on the top of the blade and push the air from going over the cab and into the trucks engine compartment). No issue any longer, At 70mph she sits at normal. If you need me to find you what im talking about.. lmk and ill post the exact name.


Yea that would be awesome if you can find out the name I'd love to get them on my plow


----------

